

Optimizing the ISS solar arrays, a Python solution to the NASA Challenge - sylvinus
http://sylvainzimmer.com/2013/02/06/optimizing-the-iss-solar-arrays-a-python-solution-to-the-nasa-longeron-challenge/

======
sylvinus
I'm happy to discuss the details of my implementation here!

